# NICTD - West Lake Corridor a go?



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 29, 2016)

I've been hearing a lot of positive buzz about the NICTD West Lake corridor being a more and more likely "go" - I gather that Hammond voted yes and have earmarked some money for it. Anybody know anything further?


----------



## neroden (Aug 30, 2016)

This has been in development hell for so long that I'm not optimistic. Tell me when NICTD starts buying land for it and contracting with construction companies.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 30, 2016)

It's my understanding that the ROW is already set, but beyond that the local news has been full of "engineers hired to investigate routing" or some such.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 1, 2016)

Local communities have been falling in line committing funds to the projects. NICTD already owns the former Monon right of way. So, its moving along, but I don't think any kind of construction schedule has been announced and I'm not sure of any kind of federal funding. There's progress, but no definite end in sight.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 2, 2016)

It will be great once they finally get it up and running. I'd like it to extend to Valpo as well, which I think is the largest city in the region without rail service (Rockford is a lot farther out).


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm curious about how they'd go to Valparaiso, now that the old PRR mainline is gone from the former Lake Jct. spot in Whiting.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 3, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> I'm curious about how they'd go to Valparaiso, now that the old PRR mainline is gone from the former Lake Jct. spot in Whiting.


The plan is to leave the old Monon at Munster Junction and use the CN (ex-GTW) to Valpo. CN, being its usual uncooperative self, opposes.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 3, 2016)

MikefromCrete said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious about how they'd go to Valparaiso, now that the old PRR mainline is gone from the former Lake Jct. spot in Whiting.
> ...


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't understand why it takes so long to get something like this done. I'll probably pushing daisies!

 http://www.nictdwestlake.com/images/project-schedule.jpg


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 6, 2016)

Northwest Indiana is Indiana's stepchild in a lot of ways - they aren't quite hoosier enough for the rest of the state and are often treated as suspect by Indianapolis.


----------



## jis (Sep 6, 2016)

AFAICT, they do not have adequate funding to actually start building anything yet.


----------

